# Alphabet Theme Game



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

The idea of the game is to go through the letters of the alphabet based on a theme. For instance, let's say the theme is fruit and vegetables, so the first post could be a - apple, the next poster would post a fruit or veg beginning with b and so on.

A few rules. If you can't think of anything for a letter, then just miss it out and go to the next letter. No consecutive posts - so at least one person needs to post before you can post again. When we get to the end of the alphabet the person who posts for z also needs to set a new theme for us to play again.

Well, let's go with fruit & veg then and see how we get on.....

a - apple


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Banana


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Carrots


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

dragonfruit

(I can already see this thread failing since the OP decided "fruits and vegetables" would be an interesting theme to captivate the audience into playing







.)


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Eggplant


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

fig


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

guava


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Honey Dew Melon


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

jalapeño


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> jalapeño


kiwi


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

lemon


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Mango


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Mango


nectarine


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

orange


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

peach


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

that chick from white men cant jump would be useful right now lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Quince


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rasberry


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweetpea


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Sweetpea


turnip


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Udo


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

vidalia onion


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

watermelon


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Xingu midget apple. (its made up wanna fight about it?)

Xigua


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yam


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Zucchini!

Well that was fun!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL, OK need_redz, you get to pick the next subject to start the letter A with.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Since need medz isnt willing to step up to the plate can I start the new theme?

American Cars


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Man, A is hard to start of with.......

Chevrolet *Avalanche*


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Buick


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Buick


camry


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Dodge Dakota

Thats right, Double D's baby


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

envoy


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Ummm Fiesta? lol


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

ksls said:


> Ummm Fiesta? lol


fusion

i think off last one i get a second in a row, 
GTO


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Chevy HHR.....

My dad has one and I like to say that it stands for Hoosier's HotRod.....


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

impalla


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Criley said:


> *camry*


Is Toyota an American Car company? I'm not being sarcastic I'm truely curious.

Anyway for J I choose the GMC Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

HA!!!! No it is not. Good eye Sacrifice









K-car


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Lincoln Towncar


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Mercury Mountaineer


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Navigator


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Oldsmobile!!....





















......


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Pontiac


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Quad Cab Dodge RAM


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Red wagon.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Saturn


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tempo.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheverlot Uplander


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Volvo


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Willys jeep


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Yukon


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

z06

Wohoo! Next theme people! (K you missed "x"







)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I couldnt find a single American car that started with it, lol. People?? Like what nationality's??? or famous people??


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Next Theme How about Fresh Water Fishes ... Arapaima Gigas


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

bluegill


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

cichla azul


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Datnoid.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

eel


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

fredrichstali


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

grammodes


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Hap Ali


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Irritans....duh, lol


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

running risk of getting made fun of.... japanese fighting fish!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Knife Fish


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Labidochromis Caeruleus


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Mackeral


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Niger Snakehead


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Oscars


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

purple piraya piranha!
no i know i know i just wanted to beat the double


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Criley said:


> purple piraya piranha!
> no i know i know i just wanted to beat the double












Queen Trigger Fish ( I cheated and googled for this one







)


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ruby Red Spilo!!!! w00t Beautiful Piranha!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sailfin molly


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

tiger shark


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Upside-down catfish


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Venezuelan Rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wrass


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Xingu rhom!!....





















......





















......


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Yellow King Piranha


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

zebra knifefish


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

OK I can mate, its your turn to pick the next subject


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I didn't get to pick the last one so the topic's gonna be fish - Might hear about different species you never heard or seen - mines pretty simple

angelfish


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

lol, we just did fish. Pick another one


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

what a fail

I didn't read back - I thought we were still on cars... give me a minute


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lmao paintball markers!!!

Angel A1.

Jk you would never complete it.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

jobs

aircraft technician


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Bullrider


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

crazy cat lady.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> crazy cat lady.


Thats a job??? Hmm who knew?

Doctor


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Ksls thanks for the offer to choose the subject but I guess one is already chosen.

Elepant trainer


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Fire man.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

G is for Ghost Hunters


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ho or hoar, your choice


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I heard the pay isnt as good as it use to be







and isnt it Whore?? lol

Internet Administrator


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

judge


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Knife master?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Landscaper


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Mailman


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Newspaper reporter.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

OPEFE researcher


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Police Officer


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Quarterback


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Radiologist


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Surgeon


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Truck Driver


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

University Professor


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Vaginal Inspector.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^ I tried to get in there before someone could put that....figures it was DT

Video Game Designer


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Window Washer


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

XXX star


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

yoga teacher


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Zoo Keeper

*New Topic is Titles of Movies. I'll begin with:

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Batman


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Casanova


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dude Where's My Car


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Evolution


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Friday


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Get Shorty


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Halloween


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i robot


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

juice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Kill Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Lord of War


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Men In Black I & II


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Princess Diarys


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Ratatouille


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

SAW


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Titanic


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Queen of the nile


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ksls said:


> Queen of the nile


My dear ksls.....we're on U not Q....but we'll let that one slide, lol.

for U I say the movie:

U571


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ksls epic FAIL.

V for Vendetta


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

XXX


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ZooLander

* Someone else please select a new topic.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

New Topic : Girls Names

Anna


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Brittany


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Cassie

Oops, sorry about that last one. It cause I am sick, *cough cough, lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

dena


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Elizabeth


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Falisha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gina.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Halle


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

inga


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jane


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Kelly


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lisa


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Megan


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Norma


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Olivia


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Penelope


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Rachel


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Samantha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

trish


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

ursula


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

veronica


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

wyona <----hard one


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

xena


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

yvonne


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

zoe

P fury members

AKSkirmish


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

B_ack51


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

childawg


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Da' Manster!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Elongatus Cockus


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

The one and only FEEFA


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

G money GG


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

His Majesty


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I can mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

jamezgt


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ksls


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Dallas


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Mattones


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Need_Redz


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

OMGnitrateAGAIN


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Pirambeba


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Quint


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

r1dermon


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SpeakYourMind

He's in here <3


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Trigga


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Uno


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

v4p0r


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Winkyee


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Xenon


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Yambeezy


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Zip.....the only Fellow STL P-Fury member that I know of









*New Topic- I can't think of anything....next poster you pick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Famous Celebrities









Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Burt Reynolds


carmen electra


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

David Hasselhoff....ROFL


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

ethan hawk


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Faith Hill


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

george clooney


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

illian gonzalez


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Liam Neeson


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike Myers (Sorry I'm Late! Not that I was missed or anything.)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nicholas cage


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

paris hilton


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Queen Latifa (sp?)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Robert Redford


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Topher Grace


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Usain Bolt


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

wesley snipes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Malcolm X....I think it is considered an X name if I am not mistaken...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Yo-yo ma


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Zac Efron

New Topic: Professional Sports Teams

Atlanta Braves


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

birmingham city football club


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleveland Browns


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Dallas Cowgirls


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Eagles


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Florida Marlins


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Green Bay Packers


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

ksls said:


> Green Bay Packers


hornets


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Istanbul Rugby Team


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> Istanbul Rugby Team


Jets


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Knicks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Liverpool United


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Manitoba Moose


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

NY Rangers


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ottawa Senators


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pittsburgh penguins


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quinte Limestone Panthers


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

raptors


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

SAN DIEGO CHARGERS!!!! (YES!!! I GOT IT!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Toronto Bluejays


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Utah Jazz


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Vancouver Whitecaps


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

WASHINGTON REDSKINS!!!!!!!...........Yeah Baby!!!.....





















........







...........





















.....*HAIL!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Yankees


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

you skipped X ksls......anyway that only one that I can think of is Xavier University.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I skipped it cause I didnt have a freaking clue!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> you skipped X ksls......anyway that only one that I can think of is Xavier University.....


Hey Sacrifice, 
It's professional sports teams, bro!...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Somebody do Z!!! If there is one, if not pick another topic


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

K,
There aren't any pro sports teams that start with X or Z (at least none that I am aware of)...Since you picked Yankees, give us a new topic!...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmm lets see........

Dog breeds preferably with a picture!!









Afghan Hound


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Boxer!...This is Lifer's dog, Bryan!....Love the muscle tone on him!...









View attachment 197529


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dodson


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

english bulldog









- pic add by b_ack51 cause everyone else had a picture of the breed they posted


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

French Mastiff


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

German Shepherd

View attachment 197546


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Havanese


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Irish Wolfhound - one of my ex's friends had one of these dogs, crazy ass dog


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^ cool looking dog


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

B_ack those dogs get freaking huge!!

Japanese Chin


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Kai Dog

View attachment 197550


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Labrador Retriever


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Miniature Pinscher


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Norwegian Elkhound


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Old English Sheepdog


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

American *P*itbull


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Queen Elizabeth Pocket Beagle


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Shar-Pei!!...These effin' dogs rock!!!...





















.....







......





















...These are the original chinese fighting dogs...Don't let the cute and adorable wrinkles fool you!...They were used in dog fighting, cattle and sheep herding, and took take down wolves, coyotes, wild boars and other predators!...They are simply bad azz!!...They are my favortie breed!...Take a look at member Da'Elongatus avatar...It's his Shar pei!....So adorable and cute!!

View attachment 197603


View attachment 197604


View attachment 197605


----------

